# Wedding at the Acanthus in Greenville, SC



## skiboarder72

Would love some critique on this wedding! These are probably some of my favorites ever but I constantly strive to get better. Any feedback is appreciated!






The beautiful Acanthus in Lyman, SC
























Beautiful flower choices!












See what I mean about _GORGEOUS_ skies!





and gorgeous brides...





Time stood still just moments before the ceremony... everyone was excited!





















































Getting legally married





This needs to be printed BIG





The acanthus makes such a beautiful background





Lookin good guys!






Loved the ice sculptures!












First dance



















Not totally sure how Lizzie got cake on Joe's head...















































Love this shot in front of the Acanthus!






Lizzie's gorgeous rings























The Acanthus has an awesome second story to throw the flowers off of


















Did I mention the beautiful moonrise!






Not gonna lie... lizzie is a big USC fan!

























To view them on my blog click here: Acanthus Wedding Photos

I appreciate any feedback you might have!! Thanks!​


----------



## RauschPhotography

Wow, photo intensive post right here! Would be nice for a heads up on that in the future. Overall the shots look great!


----------



## Robin Usagani

I hope you got paid pretty well because they spent **** load of money on that wedding.  Overall I like them.  Some of the low iso shots I feel need more noise cancelling.


----------



## dzfoto

Hi,

Though I am not a fan of sepia, staged photos and use of flash even in a dark place   Overall, result is good. The most important is to meet your clients demands, than your self  If they are happy, you did your job. Technically there are some overexposed photos, not quite correct composition and so on... But who cares?  The rules are created to break them...and there are no rules for good photographs, there are only good photographs.


----------



## Derrel

Competent. Capable. Not the best I've ever seen, but pretty decent stuff overall. Some challenging situations, like the night clouds + flash and the outdoor stuff with fireworks,etc.


----------



## phiya

I think overall you did a very respectable job.  I would be proud, but I'm a newbie so my standards may be low.  

Still, I would have been happy to pay for those images had they been of me and my bride.


----------



## Neil S.

I like these shots a lot.

Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## skiboarder72

RauschPhotography said:


> Wow, photo intensive post right here! Would be nice for a heads up on that in the future. Overall the shots look great!



Don't tell me your still on 56k! 



Schwettylens said:


> I hope you got paid pretty well because they spent **** load of money on that wedding.  Overall I like them.  Some of the low iso shots I feel need more noise cancelling.



Thanks, yea I'm waiting untl the D3s sensor makes it into a D300/D700 body and then I won't have that problem anymore, thanks for the comments!



dzfoto said:


> Hi,
> 
> Though I am not a fan of sepia, staged photos and use of flash even in a dark place   Overall, result is good. The most important is to meet your clients demands, than your self  If they are happy, you did your job. Technically there are some overexposed photos, not quite correct composition and so on... But who cares?  The rules are created to break them...and there are no rules for good photographs, there are only good photographs.



Thanks, I try to do as little posed pictures as possible, sometimes you just have to during weddings!



Derrel said:


> Competent. Capable. Not the best I've ever seen, but pretty decent stuff overall. Some challenging situations, like the night clouds + flash and the outdoor stuff with fireworks,etc.



Thanks! They better not be the best you've ever seen. If they were I'm DEFINITELY not charging enough!



phiya said:


> I think overall you did a very respectable job.  I would be proud, but I'm a newbie so my standards may be low.
> 
> Still, I would have been happy to pay for those images had they been of me and my bride.



Haha thanks!



Neil S. said:


> I like these shots a lot.
> 
> Great work! :thumbup:



Thanks!


----------



## phiya

You can tell Dad is sophisticated and has some money by his tie-knot.  He could probably teach the groom a thing or two.  Only those who really pay attention to detail tie the full Windsor!   :lmao:


----------



## GeneralBenson

Nice shots. With your 4th image, and a few other of your B&W's, the skin tones are dark, and particularly blotchy. Especially for mom who looks like she already has some freckles/moles/blotchiness.  When doing B&W conversions in Lightroom, or any other program that gives you independent color luminance control, it's really important to make sure that the red and orange slider are fairly close together. When they have a gap between them, you run into all sorts of blotchy skin and dark freckles problems.


----------



## mmartin

Skies are truly amazing


----------



## FilmaTroy

overall these are great photo's, the only shot i didnt like was the flower toss from the balcony. The flash (and Tripod) is clearly in the shot and i think its tacky, and would have looked amazing if you would have placed it behind the beam, and gotten rid of the harsh flash flare. I'm from Columbia by the way GO COCKS!!


----------



## skiboarder72

GeneralBenson said:


> Nice shots. With your 4th image, and a few other of your B&W's, the skin tones are dark, and particularly blotchy. Especially for mom who looks like she already has some freckles/moles/blotchiness.  When doing B&W conversions in Lightroom, or any other program that gives you independent color luminance control, it's really important to make sure that the red and orange slider are fairly close together. When they have a gap between them, you run into all sorts of blotchy skin and dark freckles problems.



Good tip! I just started messing around with the luminance channels, good stuff!


----------



## Phil Holland

Nice images and creative processing.  I'm sure they'll be very happy!


----------



## artoledo

My only critique to add that is different from everyone else's is that all the shots are crooked where you have building or some sort of architecture. I would try fixing the tilt on those. Otherwise, I think you did a splendid job and I am sure they will love these. Remember, what we think looks cheesy or looks like there is room for improvement, the clients find these shots amazing.


----------



## Click It

I believe its picture 12. The bride and briadesmaids standing in the field is my favorite. I love how the shadow is being shown from each person.


----------



## tirediron

I see no pictures and no links...


----------



## Nykon

Id like to know how you shot that pic with the bridesmaids. That pic is my favorite, I love the cast of the light from the sky, and still the bride and maids are illuminated just right. But personally, I have never seen wedding photos look so good! Hope I could be that good one day!


----------



## skiboarder72

thanks guys, for the bridesmaid shot I used a strong fill flash to help balance the sky


----------



## Leftyplayer

I think these are marvelous.  Sure, there's something that can always be tweaked or improved, but weddings are not in a studio with models.  You did an incredible job.  I love the bouquet toss from the balcony (though, yes, editing that harsh light coming at the camera would've improved it), the angle is great and, more importantly, it tells the story from an interesting angle.  I also really love the collage of the food shots - yum, and a detail sometimes forgotten by the photographer.


----------



## swoop_ds

Great work.  The couple got their money's worth.  I agree with the fact that the mom especially has some skin issues going on, possibly due to your conversion. And I'm on the fence about the bouquet toss!

-Dave


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

artoledo said:


> My only critique to add that is different from everyone else's is that all the shots are crooked where you have building or some sort of architecture. I would try fixing the tilt on those. Otherwise, I think you did a splendid job and I am sure they will love these.


+1 to this ^^.. the tilted architecture sticks out pretty bad. I dont know if that was intentional or not.
You did pretty good though! I bet they love them! :mrgreen:


----------



## phiya

skiboarder72 said:


>



This three pictures-One frame technique is very popular right now in wedding photography.  I've been wondering, is there an actual name for this technique?


----------



## chipritchard

I'll definitely agree on the amazing shots of the sky.  The clouds definitely add alot to the pictures.  Great shots and beautiful location.


----------



## carl lindsay

Its a great marriage. In marriage smile make point of attraction for all. So i suggest to all you should always take care of your teeth. always take a advice from experts.

dentist hermosa beach


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography

Very good job!!


----------



## Tbini87

I love the shots and use of flash. Looked like an awesome location and great wedding. Being new to flash I can't give much technical critique but enjoyed them a lot. Care to mention the gear used for the wedding? Did you have a backup shooter and/or assistant to help with lighting? Thanks for sharing!


----------

